# Your Rig =)



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I wanna see what everyone's trailers, or maybe you borrow one from a friend. What does it look like? How well do you like it?

You can also post a picture of your dream trailer, lol.

I will go first, this is mine. We got it for 800 bucks. Replaced the floor a couple years ago. It's taller than a lot of stock and horse trailers so is very nice and roomy =)









I have a thing for bright red painted trailers. I want to get this one repainted so bad lol.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

We drove this heap around for a year before I finally got around to painting it. :lol: It's just a cosmetic disgrace, the flooring is brand new and the frame is solid, lights work. Needs new tires, but I'm also hoping to sell it because I HATE it. It's so small and cramped, our horses detest it and the 15hh+ ones barely fit in it.









It's like ******* patchwork...









Tada!










My dream trailer is a big open 4-horse stock trailer. Nothing fancy, and horses love it:









Perfect!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

*my trailer and truck*

Here is my trailer and truck.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

My truck








and my trailer
I LOVE my trailer! It pulls great, is roomy and I can sleep in the front


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I dont use a trailer so here is a picture of my lorry. 
It carries 3 horses/4 ponies has a full living including 2 double beds, seating, cooker, fridge, microwave, tv, Toilet and shower.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

If I could have any lorry in the world it would be an oakley supremacy:


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

This is my rig 2003 Exiss Event 3H SL, 8ft LQ,has ac w/heat strip,furnance,fridge,microwave,sink,2 burner stove, am/fm/cd player w/indoor/outdoor speakers,dinette, full shower and toilet,hay rack,generator and water tank for rough camping





Sleeper


Kitchen

Dinette



The truck 2006 F250 SD extcab 6.0 diesel

And my 1995 4h BP stock..Looks bad but is road safe,Been all over the east coast and as far as Tx and back to MD..My haul all trailer...


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

It's a very nice color Macabre, guranteed one of a kind! Lol I love your dream trailer as well. It is perfect, mine needs a tack room, lol.

wyominggrandma and Mingiz and WickedNag, you guys have very amazing, fancy trailers! I would kill for one of those, Lol.

faye, I have _never_ seen anything like that in my life. lol It's a motorhome for horses! I can see it having it's uses, it's just wierd to think about. But trailers must seem useless over there if you guys have one vehicle for everything, lol.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

we have trailers as well. however the huge ones like you have are not road legal over here and if the whole rig (car, trailer and horses and all gear) weighs over 3.5 tons then you need a articulated lorry liscence to drive it.
Also even if the huge trailers were road legal, you'd never get them up the country lanes.

The most common trailer over here is the Ifor williams or ones similar. 








The largest trailer you can get is the Equitrek which is a 2 horse, rear facing with a very very small living









Oakley horse boxes cost more then most houses, in the region of £120000 (so nearly $200000). My little lorry cost no where near that and I bought it second hand.

it is more fuel efficient for us to run a lorry rather then a 4x4 and trailer. My lorry only has a 2.5 litre engine but It cruises very happily at 60mph (the legal limit over here). fuel at the moment for diesel in the uk is around £1.20 per litre, which is $1.92. you only have to run the lorry when you are using it, running a 4x4 round everyday would be extremely expensive.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

We don't have the trailer anymore, but this was what I used to have. F-350 and a stock trailer. 



















As for my perfect trailer... the one with the living quarters that Minqiz posted looks pretty sweet!


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Jealous! Very jealous of all these rigs!

Here is mine! Bought this September just to pick up my new guy and trailer my boys around.










































It has since been cleaned out, mats thru the car wash, added some white tape to make it look pretty. The front has two openings, one to the horses and one as a compartment for storage. So far, I have my tools in there and a spare lead rope. Other than that, I love this little thing. We are only going to use it for short distance trailering, anything more I'm asking my farrier for trailering. He's offered to take me to some horse shows in the area with his group.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

You guys make me wish my trailer was bright red! Lol. 

That is very interesting Faye. I might move to the UK. Cheap gas, cheap horse vehicles that would be so much easy to back up and pull into places. Lol


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

chevy princess - far easier to back into places thats for sure, however believe me when I say You would never get one of those long trailers up the country lanes here. once you get out of town, if you are not on the motorway then it is likely that you will be on one way with passing places roads. 
Even in towns, remember that some of our towns were built Pre 1600's (and certainly still have the road lay out of that era) so are narrow and winedy. Very often I am terrified about whether or not we will make a turn or not. I personaly would Never go for anything over 30ft in length as you'd struggle to go to anything but the biggest shows which are straight off the motorway.

I wouldnt say the vehicles are cheap. Teh ifor williams trailer, which is pretty much the basic model will set you back at least $8000. 

My lorry cost £9000, which is $13500 for a 20 yearold vehicle!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Those lorries are certainly cool! I wonder why they aren't popular in the US?

I've never had a truck or trailer- we board at a stable where the owner is more than willing to help out if we need the use of a trailer, so only a few people have them, because most of us don't go anywhere much. The vets always come out to our horses and we have some trails around, the few people who show have their own but I don't show.


But my dream truck and trailer would have to be:

A dark gray Ford F350









And for the trailer....since this is a dream and I have no need to be realistic, I want these two.

I'd want this Featherlite living quarters model for camping:

















And a cute little red stock trailer for average trips:








(TBH, my mom and I fell in love with one like this in front of Tractor Supply, lol)


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i want a living quarters horse trailer sooo bad. Right now i dont even have a horse trailer.


----------



## Equine Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

Those lorry things are neat..never seen them. 
If Ihad a trialer with living qaurters i would seriously live in it. Id prob prefer that to an apartment.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

You guys are making me drool. My friend just upgraded to a two horse with living quarters and it awesome. Here is our truck and trailer, I am just so glad I have one. Maybe one day...


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is my truck - 2004 Ford F150:










Here is the trailer I want...I might get one over the winter or wait until spring since I won't have anywhere to put it (I live in the city...no room for it really until spring) but definitely gotta get one before summer!
2002 Hawk 2h with dressing/tack room.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Can you write off the LQ trailers as a second home?


----------



## Cowboy Ken (Oct 28, 2010)

I got two trailors, the first one is small, old, and cost me only $500 bucks, plus, its the same color as my kid's pony! The second one is a three horse slant, with tack room. It was a repo sitting on the side of the road, and I got it a few days after getting my horse and not being able to load it into the pony trailor.
I am glad to have em both. The three horse is often overkill, and I anticipate my kids pony doing more lesson local trailoring work than our two trail horses, so I am glad I got the little cheap trailor as well!


----------



## OnAWhimFarm (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok, here is my rig. 1996 Sooner 3 horse slant w/ 9ft sw full LQ and a 2006 Dodge Diesel 4 door custom aluminum flat bed. I just got this trailer in August and I LOVE LOVE LOVE the LQ!!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

My truck:









my cute little trailer that I LOVE! It pulls so beautifully, you don't even know it's back there! 








it is very basic model. it doesn't even have a tack room. but it get's the job done! and I love it!


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Equine Angel said:


> Those lorry things are neat..never seen them.
> If Ihad a trialer with living qaurters i would seriously live in it. Id prob prefer that to an apartment.


 
:lol: I live in my LQ at the moment and let me tell ya it's ok but I would rather have the apt. To much you have to do unless you have the hook ups available to use..I have water and electric but I have to take it to dump the holding tanks atleast every 2 weeks. It isn't fun but at least it is a roof.....Plus you don't have the storage that you really need. I use the horse area now for storage of my clothes, extras etc.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Can you write off the LQ trailers as a second home?


Yes....I know of people that do it...


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't have a picture to post, but I have a gooseneck modified 4 horse stock trailer. The guy that owned it before me was a roper and went to a lot of rodeos. He was also a welder. he did some good things to it. made a custom saddle rack, put horseshoe tack holders and several small things that make it great. 

I love the trailer but would love to have a 3horse slant w/living quarters. My hubby doesn't want a LVQ trailer because if we went somewhere to ride and camped, then if we had to trailer to the trailhead we would have to load everything up securely in the LVQ part. that would be a lot of work everyday. Those of you with LVQ tell me how it REALLY is!!! The good, the bad and the ugly of LVQ trailers and camping.

Rhonda


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I wouldn't want a living quarters trailer unless I had another trailer for 'regular' use. -I mean, they're great for camping.. but if you just want to haul out for a day ride, or need to haul to the vet, etc. then it's a lot of excess.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Reiterin said:


> my cute little trailer that I LOVE! It pulls so beautifully, you don't even know it's back there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah! I've been looking for opinions on these...I never see them around but recently came across them online. I'm sort of interested...they seem neat!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Well, I'll tell ya, you get a lot of attention. _Every_one wants to look inside. =)

But, yeah, I do really like it!
and of course they do have different models with different styles of tack rooms. But I wanted something Very small. So I got this one.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

*Well this the car my mum drives (she drives me to events) of course not the one in the pic but its same modle, ect*










*Currently were buying a truck or float. We just sold ours to upgrade! Were looking at Coachmen Trailers, 2 horse angle, living area & kitchenette,2 beds (double), sliding deviders, swing out tack box,ect. So hopefully fingers crossed*

*My dream truck is a:*
*Rivanlee Mercedes Atego, Luxury 26ft Horsetruck 2008 MERCEDES ATEGO 1624 custom built 4 horse angle horsetruck, Its PERFECT!!*
*







*


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Jack of diamonds. Lovely dream lorry except for the fact that Mercedes ategos give a very uncomfortable ride for the horses unless the suspension is drasticly altered by pinning it down. The suspension is way too soft and horses dont tend to travel very well in them.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

This is ours, its owned by my friends dad, but he drives us to shows... It fits three horses plus haynets and tack, they got it brand new for thirty five thousand rand (SA currency):
Please excuse my friend and me:








Please excuse Love's tail, we got it back in:








And please excuse the poop, it was a 2 hour journey:


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

wow! I have never seen a 3 horse straight load. that's very interesting.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Really? They are quite common over here... thats very cool


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I've also never seen one where the horses stand 3 abreast. 
I've seen herringbone arrangements and arrangements where 2 horses face forewards and one faces backwards but never 3 side by side


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

faye said:


> I've also never seen one where the horses stand 3 abreast.
> I've seen herringbone arrangements and arrangements where 2 horses face forewards and one faces backwards but never 3 side by side


Wow, I've never seen the types you described... the one we have is quite common... Interesting isnt it?


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

my dream horse truck would be a rivenlee, they are amazing and the living area is spectacular!

right now we have a 4-5 horse truck. we want to upgrade when we get the money.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Here is our truck that we still have. The trailer we did have, but sold it when we reduced the number of horses we had and just have my retired QH now. The trail is a 3 horse slant with tack and dressing room. We camped with this trailer and had a queen-sized air mattress in the part over the neck. It is a Chapparel of steel construction. It pulled extremely well with the PU we have. The PU has a 460 engine, 4x4 drive and full towing package.


----------



## cookiemonster123 (Jun 23, 2012)

Everyone has such nice horse floats!! I just got an ifor williams today!  I already am in love with it  does anyone else have an ifor williams??


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I used to have an ifor


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Here is our beast....


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

^^^^^That is huge!!!! Here in Canada, you need a class 3 driver's license to haul that. This is mine








2011 3 horse slant, Wrangler.
Truck is a Ford 2500 Superduty (with my old stock)


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

ChevyPrincess said:


> You guys make me wish my trailer was bright red! Lol.
> 
> That is very interesting Faye. I might move to the UK. Cheap gas, cheap horse vehicles that would be so much easy to back up and pull into places. Lol


Gas is not cheaper. She quoted $1.92 per liter, that would be about $7.28 per gallon.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

BarrelRacingLvr said:


> Here is our beast....



OMG I could fit my truck and trailer INSIDE yours lol


----------



## Camo N Spurs (Jul 3, 2012)

2012 Ram 3500 DRW

3 Horse slant gooseneck...The truck's better looking then the trailer it look's like an eye sore behind it


----------



## Camo N Spurs (Jul 3, 2012)

BarrelRacingLvr said:


> Here is our beast....


What's the miles per gallon on that rig with that monster behind it?


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

BarrelRacingLvr said:


> Here is our beast....


I bet backing out is REAL fun with that monster :lol: Bet the living quarters is nice though .... got any pictures  And mind me asking how many ft. long you are with the Truck and trailer? Looks like 200 o.o


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

The white Dodge is my baby....she has had a tough life, much like my old red truck that I sold to the ranch....last I heard the red truck has over 300,000 miles and still ticking.

The Logan trailer is what we have now that I am selling. Found a used Wilson Roper(husband talked me into an aluminum trailer) So someone buy this Logan so I can go get this Wilson!:lol:


----------

